# Quiet muffler



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Do any of you guys know if those after market "quiet" mufflers work? 
I have a 2006, 800 Polaris sportsman that I would like to quiet down.
It really isn't bad, just noisier than I would like for deer season.
Any suggestions?
Thanks much


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Any type of "quite" or "reduced noise" muffler robs a machine of power and speed. I have a freind with 600 Sportsman and did the search on several forums a couple years ago, the only ones that didnt seem to effect the performance werent that much quiter. When I found this out let him read the reviews and he ended up passing, the net gain v/s the expence was not worth it. I guess it might be OK if your operating conditions are not bad or maybe just invest in an electric golf cart.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Google ATV silencer.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

put a benz silencer on my old polaris ranger a few years back. it will cut down on the noise quite a bit, however you will hear the drivetrain noises alot more and them noises are quite loud. As long as your running your machine on the flat lands we have, you will have zero engine issues, but when your getting higher in elevation,you could get engine backpressure problems and thats not good for a small one or 2 cylinder engine. i never did put a silencer on my newer rangers because it did not do enough for me to justify the expense for me personally


----------

